
When Smart People are Bad Employees - admp
http://bhorowitz.com/2011/01/04/when-smart-people-are-bad-employees/
======
nlavezzo
I think most successful technology companies are going to have one (or all) of
these types.

The urgency of the issues at hand in a rapidly growing company and the relief
a bad, but smart, employee can bring to those issues often makes it incredibly
difficult to make the decision to take strong action against the offender.
This article is a great reminder of how short sighted that line of thinking
is, and that the issue must be addressed - often (but not always) by letting
them go.

